# Out with the old, in with the new...



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

I have now retired my 2001 Sentra GXE in lieu of a almost-new 2012 Sentra 2.0 with the added value package including the CVT. So far, very nice and I love the transmission. I hope to have a break from endless CEL's and issues, the old car has almost 400,000 kms on it so I really can't complain - I hope this generation of the Sentra has the MAF issues fixed and few cats that die prematurely.....Yes, I know there is a new Sentra coming out before too long, but the B16 generation should have the bugs worked out of the system....


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey welcome back Superbaldguy, so you finally got rid of the old girl huh? Good luck with the 2012 version, I'm sure most of the earlier bugs are long gone so you should be good to go for another 400k. Good luck with this one!!!


----------

